#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Links for Jobs in Korea

## phuketbound

Since I have some time on my hands, as my classes have been cancelled again for the second week. 

If anyone is interested in teaching in Korea. Let me provide some links for you. You will find many jobs on these sites.

Many full-time and part-time jobs 
English Spectrum - Teach English in Korea. ÀÌ»çÀÌÆ®´Â ÇÑ±¹¿¡ °ÅÁÖÇÏ´Â ¿Ü±¹ÀÎ °[at]»ç¸¦ À§ÇÑ Ä¿¹Â´ÏÆ¼ ¹× ±¸ÀÎ±¸Á÷Á¤º¸ »çÀÌÆ®ÀÔ´Ï´Ù.

Language schools, public schools, and university Positions
Korean Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Job-related Discussion Forum

Public, private, and university positions
Teach English in Korea | Korea ESL Jobs | Korea Travel and Entertainment

Huge database of an assortment of jobs 
KoreaJoblink.com, the cosmopolitan job community in Korea...

You will find many recruiters on this site. You will still have to search their website from the list. 
Recruiters - Korea

Note: You can post your resume on all of these websites except for the recruiter page. 

---
Some of the better recruiters that I've used.

Public, private, and international schools
Teach English Overseas | ESL Teaching Jobs Abroad | FREE Placement

Public and private schools
Teach English in Korea - Koreaconnections professional consultants and our work

----------


## mrsquirrel

thinkoutside are not bad recruiters.

But you need to remember that recruiters are a business, their job is to get you placed and get the money from the school. Nothing more. They will lie, they will cheat.

----------


## Rural Surin

Better money being a TEFLer in Korea and Japan....

----------


## barbaro

> Better money being a TEFLer in Korea and Japan....


But the Korean Won has declined over 40%, correct?

Savings have nearly been halved.  Many instructors are planning to wait it out, hoping the Won returns to previous levels.

----------


## DrivingForce

And it's colder than a witches tit..  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

^Compared to Thailand, it is freezing here. Although, the weather has not been too cold lately (3 degrees C). 




> thinkoutside are not bad recruiters.
> 
> But you need to remember that recruiters are a business, their job is to get you placed and get the money from the school. Nothing more. They will lie, they will cheat.


Thanks for the tip. I have also heard good things about this recruiter. Here is the link: Think Outside- Korea's Premier English Teacher Placement Service=

There are some recruiters that will tell you anything, to get you over here. On the other hand, they may often have many jobs for you to choose from. Recruiters can help make the visa process go more smoothly. There are some recruiters that are not very helpful, and are not timely in replying to emails, etc. It is best to go with a recommended one.

I do think it is best to apply to the actual school that you want to work for. There are some public schools you can do this with, but most public school jobs, you have to apply through a recruiter.


Milkman 


> But the Korean Won has declined over 40%, correct?
> 
> Savings have nearly been halved. Many instructors are planning to wait it out, hoping the Won returns to previous levels.


The won has seriously declined, since I first arrived here in 2006. Back then, the won was worth more than the Canadian dollar. Now it is worth less. I lose a lot if I send money back to Canada. It looks like the won may be back to somewhat normalcy come May.

----------


## barbaro

> thinkoutside are not bad recruiters.
> 
> But you need to remember that recruiters are a business, their job is to get you placed and get the money from the school. Nothing more. They will lie, they will cheat.


Some recruiters have a good reputation, but if they lie, 

does this mean I am screwed?  I show up to work on this exclusive contract that my visa is tied to, and I find out I was lied to,

so, what are my options?

Leave Korea, try to change schools? Or, just take it and get screwed?

----------


## chassamui

14 days to formulate a response? Very long flash to bang time there milky. :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

^It's taken him over a year, check the post dates! :mid:

----------


## chassamui

Thanks jizzy, in my defence, i have been drinking again, well a little bit anyway.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I thought it was a bit strange when i saw a phuketbound thread. Says she was last online 15 days ago.

----------


## Camel Toe

I worked there for a year, never again.  Boring people, boring work.  Shitty food. Some of the lyingest, most in your face drunken geeks on the planet.  But the shopping in Seoul is fabulous.

----------


## billy the kid

> Since I have some time on my hands, as my classes have been cancelled again for the second week. 
> 
> If anyone is interested in teaching in Korea. Let me provide some links for you. You will find many jobs on these sites.
> 
> Many full-time and part-time jobs 
> English Spectrum - Teach English in Korea. ÀÌ»çÀÌÆ®´Â ÇÑ±¹¿¡ °ÅÁÖÇÏ´Â ¿Ü±¹ÀÎ °[at]»ç¸¦ À§ÇÑ Ä¿¹Â´ÏÆ¼ ¹× ±¸ÀÎ±¸Á÷Á¤º¸ »çÀÌÆ®ÀÔ´Ï´Ù.
> 
> Language schools, public schools, and university Positions
> Korean Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Job-related Discussion Forum
> ...


Warning     : if you're dealing with recruiters in korea  be careful.

----------


## Camel Toe

Yeah, be careful enough to bring some good recording equipment to the interview with you.  Or a polygraph.

----------


## barbaro

> ^It's taken him over a year, check the post dates!


Now, I may _have_ to leave where I'm at.  The visa runs every 90 days are too expensive, and so are the taxes.

There are visa problems where I'm at.  

Because I may have no choice but to leave, I have to dabble in Korea, as the economy in the US is very slow right now.

----------

